# Upcoming movie "The Divide."



## Omar B (Oct 11, 2011)

Just thought I should share this with you guys.  It's the movie I've been waiting for almost forever.  In every post apocalypse movie or book there's that one group of humans who has turned to cannibalism, has become less and less human till they are almost the monsters of the story.  I've you've read Mcarthy's The Road or seen any of these movies you know the types.

What The Divide tries to do is to place all this in focus.  We see normal people become more and more desperate, then almost crazy, then it all goes to hell.  

I know it won't be for the feint of heart ... in fact, that's what the film makers are aiming for.  But I always wondered about people like when reading The Road with the people kidnapping other people and keeping them trapped in the basement while eating them one limb at a time.  Or the lady who gives birth on the road then you find a their campfire with charred baby bones.

Review - http://io9.com/5781913/why-the-divide-is-the-most-disturbing-end+of+the+world-flick-weve-ever-seen
Trailer - http://io9.com/5848838/watch-a-trailer-for-the-divide-the-most-disturbing-film-weve-seen-in-years


----------



## Buka (Oct 11, 2011)

I'm a huge movie fan. Movies are one of the few things I like as much as Martial Arts. But, after reading the review (warning?) whoa! I dunno if I want to see that.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 12, 2011)

holy **** Omar
ETA: Read the review, watched the trailer
holy **** doesn't quite cover it


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 12, 2011)

While you may be hungry eating people isn't really to be recommended, if it weren't illegal already it would be purely because we'd be unfit for human consumption!


----------



## Omar B (Oct 12, 2011)

It's not about being gross.  It's about how regular people become essentially Morelocks.  We have seen these types portrayed as villains in many post apocalyptic movies, we have even see the actual event (the end) happen but we are always seeing it from the perspective of Mad Max or some other relatively normal person.  What's the first straw?  How does the first person cross that line and goes from man to monster.

I also love watching stark desperation and what it does to people in film.  No doubt this movie will be hard to watch, in fact I'm hoping it takes me a fdew sittings to see it.  But Michael (Terminator, Aliens, Navy Seals) Behin and Mio Ventimillia playing very different roles.

We are not going for laughs here people, laughs are cheap.  Gasps is where the money is, gasps.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 26, 2012)

The Divide is now playing in select theaters.  Let the brutality begin mothertruckas.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 26, 2012)

Do Americans not eat tripe? or pig's ears and trotters, ox cheek and oxtails? Or lights?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 26, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Do Americans not eat tripe? or pig's ears and trotters, ox cheek and oxtails? Or lights?



I don't know about Americans as a whole, but I eat all that stuff.  Tripe, ears, trotters, cheek, tail, brain, heart, lungs.


----------



## MaxiMe (Jan 26, 2012)

Omar B said:


> I don't know about Americans as a whole, but I eat all that stuff. Tripe, ears, trotters, cheek, tail, brain, heart, lungs.



Same here.

Tez sorry for the common language separation thing but what are "Lights"?


----------



## Omar B (Jan 26, 2012)

MaxiMe said:


> Same here.
> 
> Tez sorry for the common language separation thing but what are *"Lights"*?



Lungs, delicious in a curry with tripe and brain.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 26, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Do Americans not eat tripe? or pig's ears and trotters, ox cheek and oxtails? Or lights?


Yuk! We prefer popcorn with lots of butter and assorted sweet fattening candies. We do have a reputation to maintain. 

Anyway, I have no problem with post apocalyptic movies in general. I was no fan of The Road. This, on the other hand, looked really good.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 26, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Yuk! We prefer popcorn with lots of butter and assorted sweet fattening candies. We do have a reputation to maintain.
> 
> Anyway, I have no problem with post apocalyptic movies in general. I was no fan of The Road. *This, on the other hand, looked really good*.



Well you are missing out.  Meat man.

Looked?  Are you talking in the past tense about a movie non of us have seen yet?

The Road was awesome, but you would have had to have read the book to totally get it.  Like most of McCarthy's work, it's about his lyrical writing and sick f-ing ind.  And since we are on the topic of brutality and McCarthy, Blood Meridian anyone?  Quit possibly thhe most messed up and brutal read ever, but damn what a good writer he is.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_Meridian


----------



## Gemini (Jan 27, 2012)

Omar B said:


> Looked?  Are you talking in the past tense about a movie non of us have seen yet?


Sorry, no, I was referring to the trailer you linked above.



Omar B said:


> The Road was awesome, but you would have had to have read the book to totally get it.


 That's often the case. Normally I cringe when I hear someone's making a movie of a book I really liked. The minute details that make the story great are often lost in transition.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 27, 2012)

Gemini said:


> Sorry, no, I was referring to the trailer you linked above.
> 
> That's often the case. Normally I cringe when I hear someone's making a movie of a book I really liked. The minute details that make the story great are often lost in transition.



Yeah.  A couple of great bits were cut from The Road that would have really carried it off more.  Like a married couple they meet on the road, the woman is pregnant.  Next time we see them, she is no longer pregnant and her and husband have enjoyed a nice campfire meal.  Or the kidnapped people being kept in the basement for livestock, especially when you see the guy go down to cut off a leg to bring upstairs to cook.


----------

